# One of my breeders got out



## Donitb4 (Jul 2, 2008)

I got some bermingham rollers about two months ago.
several baby's and a few breeding pairs. The baby's have been flying great and returning to the loft great. Today one of the breeders got out and has not returned. 
his mate is currently sitting on two eggs. Does anybody know if he will come back? If he doesn't come back will the baby's do OK with just the hen to take care of them?


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

Hey,

did this breeder have a chance to look around from an aviary or something so it might be familiar with its surroundings? If it has not, I believe the chances are really small for it to return. As for the eggs, how old are they? If they are just a few days old I would just throw them away, if they are about to hatch, you better find another pair you can foster these to, as the hen alone will most likely not take care of them alone.

I have had a hen raise her two youngs by herself as the cock died when the chicks were around 5 days old, and I did not have any other pair I could give these youngs to. But again in your case we are talking about eggs who have still not hatched.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Donitb4 said:


> I got some bermingham rollers about two months ago.
> several baby's and a few breeding pairs. The baby's have been flying great and returning to the loft great. Today one of the breeders got out and has not returned.
> his mate is currently sitting on two eggs. Does anybody know if he will come back? If he doesn't come back will the baby's do OK with just the hen to take care of them?


It is possible he might come back, if he has had some vision of the outside world around him. I would continue to fly the youngsters as that might bring him back also. 

The mom might raise them, but she may abandon them, so keep a close eye out on her and make life easy for her so she will feed the kids and care for them. Make sure she has private quarters with food and water of her own. Once the other males get wind of her being on her own they may try to intrude, so keep a close eye out, and hopefully the male will return. The longer she feeds them the better for them and for you. You might get some baby bird hand rearing formula like Kaytee, just in case.


----------



## Donitb4 (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes he has seen the outside world. The eggs should hatch today or tomorrow.
He got out yesterday around 6pm and has been gone for about 20 hours now.
I do have another cock does not have a mate. Should I put him in the nest box after the eggs hatch? Will he help to care for the babies?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Donitb4 said:


> Yes he has seen the outside world. The eggs should hatch today or tomorrow.
> He got out yesterday around 6pm and has been gone for about 20 hours now.
> I do have another cock does not have a mate. Should I put him in the nest box after the eggs hatch? Will he help to care for the babies?


No..........you've either got to let the Mom try to raise the babies or have another pair of birds that have babies the same age. You can't just put another cock with this hen.


----------



## Donitb4 (Jul 2, 2008)

I do have another pair that have babies that are 10 days old. I could put the babies with them?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Donitb4 said:


> I do have another pair that have babies that are 10 days old. I could put the babies with them?


Nope..........sorry....they are feeding their babies seeds now and these new ones will need crop milk for the first 5 or 6 days. Is Mom in a nest box, somewhat isolated from the other birds?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

If you have no where that you can move these eggs, then here's what I would do. Put a bowl of feed and water if you can, in the box with the hen. Make it easy for her to eat and drink without having to go very far. IF the eggs are getting ready to hatch, then she can feel the babies moving in the egg and most likely won't abandon them. She may also continue to sit and feed them, but it's going to be a lot of work for her to do by herself. There's no guarantee that she will follow through on the whole deal of raising the babies alone. You need to be prepared to step in and take care of the babies, if she decides to leave them. You'll just have to see how she does and take it a day at the time. Is it warm where you are? I don't see her sitting 24/7 for the next 8 to 10 days. She MIGHT, but I don't know. If it's warm there, even if she leaves them for a short time, they may still be ok.


----------



## Donitb4 (Jul 2, 2008)

Mom is in a nest box away from everyone else. I can put food and water for her and try that.Thanks for all of your help. Maybe when I get home today the cock will be back and I won't have any worries.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Donitb4 said:


> Mom is in a nest box away from everyone else. I can put food and water for her and try that.Thanks for all of your help. Maybe when I get home today the cock will be back and I won't have any worries.


THAT would be great!...........good luck.


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Did he make it?


----------



## Donitb4 (Jul 2, 2008)

nope, he never came back. 

mom took the nest apart and left the eggs two days after he left.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sorry...


----------



## jeepsterwannabe (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow.. thats too bad. maybe she will find the bachelor you mentioned.......good luck


----------

